# Diseases and P's



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

why r P's so prone to getting sic, with either Bacterial or fungus infections... is it because they are such messy eaters?? When P's do get sic does that mean that your not doing enough water chanegs or your tank is dity??


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

well it depends. bad water conditions can help a disease or fungal infection along, but a disease will usually not just appear out of thin air, it must be introduced. This usually happens with the introduction of feeders or a new fish into the tank that is contaminated. I am going to move this to the proper forum.


----------



## alexm (Aug 18, 2003)

I don't think they more prone to illness than any other fish. I am lucky enough (touch wood) to have never had a fungal or bacterial infection in my tanks so far and I put it down to:-

1) Very good water conditions, 30-40% water change weekly, monitor parameters weekly
2) Double the recommended filtration for the size of tank
3) Always quarantine new fish in a separate tank for at least 6 weeks (make sure all cleaning implements etc used in both tanks are cleaned well)
4) Never feed live fish (if you must use live fish then they should also be quarantined, although fish, especially goldfish, can still carry disease without showing any symptoms)
5) Always remove uneaten food
6) Always wash hands and arms before and after sticking them in the tank to reduce the chances of transfection.
7) Treat plants with anti snail and anti bacterial meds in a bucket for at least 24 hours and rinse before introducing to the tank to reduce chances of infection, parasite or crustacean/mollusc infestation without exposing fish to meds

Eventually my luck will run out, that's nature's way, but at least I will know I have done everything possible to REDUCE the risk!


----------



## tick (Apr 16, 2004)

I right know have this problem in my 75 gallon tank.I need some help.If you all could go down on this same forum of disease,parasite and injury and look at the topic that says hospital tank 2 ps in it.I would realy appreciate it.


----------

